# SUCHE: Ausbildungsunterlagen für AZUBI - Elektroniker betriebstechnik/Anlagentechnik



## Markus (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden ab September diesen Jahres unseren ersten AZUBI haben.
Teilweise betrifft das auch meine Wenigkeit...

Ich suche nun schonmal im Vorfeld Unterlagen für die betriebliche Ausbildung.


ich dachte da an eine Art Skriptsammlung. Die Skripte können dann themanbezogen ausgeteilt und durchgearbeitet werden.

z.B. 

Drehstrommotoren (Kurzer Text mit den wichtigsten Grundlagen, Schaltbeispiele, wie lese ich ein Typenschild,...)

Frequnezumrichter (Grunlagen in Kürze, Standartparameter und was sie bewirken, Schaltbeispiel)

Indutive Näherungsschalter (Grundlagen in Kürze, Bauformen, Anwendungsgebiete, belegung eines M12 Steckers,...)

Lichttaster (...

...


Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, soll also eher praxisbezogen sein und nicht zu sehr in die Theorie gehen. Das wird 1. in der Schule und 2. gesondert vermittelt. Dinge wie Blindleistung, Schlupf würden z.B. das Arbeitsblatt für den ASM nur überladen.
Der AZUBI sollte diese Unterlagen vielmehr in der betrieblichen Praxis als schnelles Nachschlagewerk benutzen können. Also Antwort auf die fragen die sich z.B bei anklemmen von Motoren stellen Y/D? was sagt mir das Typenschild? oder bei Sensoren - Wie war die Belegugn vom M12 Stecker noch gleich?


Soweit meine Vorstellung...
Bin offen und dankbar für andere Vorschläge!

Wen ihr da Dokumente habt würde ich mich über Post freuen:

markus.uhl@uhltronix.com

DANKE!


----------



## The Big B. (15 Januar 2009)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das wonach du suchst aber um die fünf Sicherheitsregeln anschaulich zu verdeutlichen habe ich unseren Azubis mal den Film von Elektriker Horst gezeigt und die waren davon eigentlich ziemlich angetan. Den kann man hier kostenlos runterlade -->> http://www.elektriker-horst.de/


----------



## Tobias2k9 (16 Januar 2009)

Geh oder frag in einem Prüfungsausschuß die bombadieren dich mit jeglichem scheiss und btw. steht alles im Ausbildungsrahmenplan z.B.

1) Lehrjahr1:

1.1) Grundlagen ElektrotechniK: Widerstände

etc etc


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Geh oder frag in einem Prüfungsausschuß die bombadieren dich mit jeglichem scheiss und btw. steht alles im Ausbildungsrahmenplan z.B.
> 
> 1) Lehrjahr1:
> 
> ...


 

ich habe doch oben versucht zu erklären was ich suche, und eben dass was du meinst suche ich nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2009)

...was Markus braucht kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Obwohl wir ein kleiner Betrieb sind mit vielleicht 10 Auzubis aus den Elektro bereich, haben wir immer wieder Landes oder auch Bundessieger, auch 2008. Das liegt daran das wir einen sehr Ehrgeizigen Ausbildunsmeister haben. 
Aber wenn Sie zu mir in die Praxis kommen fehlt genau das was Markus hier sucht und vermitteln möchte...

...Also mir ist eine erarbeitete "3" lieber als eine dressierte "1", so viel zum thema...

gruss Helmut


----------



## Tobias2k9 (19 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe doch oben versucht zu erklären was ich suche, und eben dass was du meinst suche ich nicht...



Du suchtest diese Unterlagen und im Ausbildungsrahmenplan steht detailliert was du in welchem Lehrjahr deinem Azubi vermitteln sollst. Dort ist auch gegliedert was er Praktisch & Theoretisch erlernen soll. 

Theoretische Daten bekommst du überall per google zu den Punkten z.B. ist eine gute Seite die alles einfach erklärt:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/

Und Praxis kannst du ihn anhand der Punkte ja erklären  *vde*


----------



## Markus (19 Januar 2009)

du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden...

ich meine die passenden arbeitsblätter mit dem was ich oben geschildert habe.

also fertige doks zum ausdrucken mit text und bildchen, ggf. in einem einheiltichen durchgängien design damit das was darstellt...


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2009)

@markus: ich weiß nicht, wieviele azubis du in den nächsten jahren geplant hast, aber: vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere azubi selber interesse daran diverse arbeitsblätter in einem forschungsauftrag zu erstellen, die du dann (evtl. überarbeitet) zu deiner eigenen ausbildungsbibliothek zusammen basteln kannst ... hintergrund: recherche und wissensfindung, kombinieren und zusammenhänge darstellen zu können gehört definitiv zum leben als E-irgendwas...


----------



## Question_mark (19 Januar 2009)

*Und noch ein Ausbilder ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden ab September diesen Jahres unseren ersten AZUBI haben.



Ich denke mal, das Forum wird Dir bei der Suche nach Ausbildungsunterlagen nicht sehr hilfreich sein. Du bzw. Deine Firma muss eine Eignung als Ausbildungsbetrieb haben, insofern kannst Du eigentlich alles nur über Deine örtliche IHK abwickeln. Und von daher solltest Du alle Deine Informationen wie Ausbildungsziele, Ausbildungsinhalte etc. für den jeweiligen Lehrberuf usw. mit der IHK abstimmen. Als Ausbilder (bzw. für die Ausbildung von Lehrlingen mit einem Abschluss als Geselle in einem Lehrberuf) kommen mW. nur Meister, Dipl-Ing oder Ing. in Frage. Oder zumindest muss jemand mit dieser Qualifikation in dem Ausbildungsbetrieb verantwortlich für die Lehrlingsausbildung als Verantwortlicher benannt und eingestellt sein. 
So war das jedenfalls Anno dunnemals, wenn sich das bis heute geändert hat, kann mich jeder gerne korrigieren ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
leute...
nach dem ganzen kram habe ich doch überhaupt nicht gefragt?
das ist alles längst mit der ihk geklärt.

die ihk hatte früher auch mal unterlagen in der art wie ich sie suche.
christiani scheint was brauchbares zu haben.

ICH HABE DA OBEN DOCH KLAR UND DEUTLICH MIT BEISPIELEN ERLÄUTERT WAS ICH WILL! WAR DAS SO UNVERSTÄNDLCIH?

ICH WILL NICHTS ÜBER AUSBILDUNGSZIEHLE WISSEN

ICH WILL NICHTS ÜBER IRGENDWLCHE INHALTE WISSEN

ICH WIL NICHTS ÜBER RECHTLICHE GRUNDLAGEN WISSEN

UND MICH INTERESSIEREN IN DIESEM ZUSAMMENHANG AUCH NICHT DIREKT IRGENDWELCHE AUSBILDUNGSRAHMENPLÄNE


es ist ja schön wenn ihr es alle gut mit mir meint, aber im prinzip suche ich nur ein paar blätter auf denen irgendwelche doofen motoren, sensoren, ventile,... gemalt sind und grundlegende informationen dazu draufstehen.

ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Question_mark (20 Januar 2009)

*So einfach ist das ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aber im prinzip suche ich nur ein paar blätter auf denen irgendwelche doofen motoren, sensoren, ventile,... gemalt sind und grundlegende informationen dazu draufstehen.
> 
> ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Ja, war schwer zu verstehen. Aber langsam wirst Du ja deutlicher, wenn auch die Zeilen davor in Großschrift etwas laut sind ...
Also zu meiner Zeit hatten wir da einige Lehrbücher, die meine Ausbildung begleitet hatten und den von Dir beabsichtigten Zweck ausreichend erfüllt hatten. Nämlich zusätzlich zur Berufsausbildung und zum Unterricht Informationen bereitzustellen, in Form von



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> blätter auf denen irgendwelche doofen motoren, sensoren, ventile,... gemalt sind und grundlegende informationen dazu draufstehen.



Welche Blätter gebunden in Form von Bücher für die Ausbildung Deines Azubis am besten geeignet sind, sagt Dir dann gerne die zuständige Berufsschule Deines Azubis oder Deine IHK. Damit ist auch sichergestellt, dass die Ausbildung des Azubis durch den Ausbildungsbetrieb auch den Ausbildungszielen entsprechend der Berufsbeschreibung entspricht...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> leute...
> ICH HABE DA OBEN DOCH KLAR UND DEUTLICH MIT BEISPIELEN ERLÄUTERT WAS ICH WILL! WAR DAS SO UNVERSTÄNDLCIH?



Ja war es wohl. Es gibt X-Millionen Quellen woher du das beziehen kannst (Google, Elko, Bücher aus Berufsschulen)


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

ich gebs auf!
ich rufe bei christiani an...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich gebs auf!
> ich rufe bei christiani an...


 
*ROFL*

Dieser Tread hat noch das Potenzial ganz groß zu werden

*ROFL*
*ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich gebs auf!
> ich rufe bei christiani an...


 
Nicht aufregen! Wie heißt es in Lilas Signatur so schön:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


 
Aber es kann halt nicht jeder.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Wer klar und präzise Fragen stellt auch, schließlich wurde die Frage anscheinend mehr als einmal falsch Interpretiert. 

Aber die Hilfestellung durch solch abstufende Bemerkungen zu kommentiere finde ich geistig sehr zurückgeblieben, schließlich wollten die Leute nur helfen.


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

ich rege mich nicht auf, ich zweifle nur gerade sehr an mir...

wenn ich wirklich so schwer zu verstehen bin, dann sollte ich mich aus dem thema azubi vielleicht ganz raushalten... 

aber bevor ich hier völlig verzweifle:
hat ausser 4l noch wer verstanden was ich suche?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich gebs auf!
> ich rufe bei christiani an...


 
ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich der einzige bin, der dich versteht 

darf ich es nochmal versuchen?

der markus sucht unterlagen, die über den lehrplan hinaus, vielleicht auch parallel dazu, den lehrling für seine firma fit machen. sicher weiß markus, dass die in der berufsschule vermittelten theorien der praxis zum einen hinterher hinken zum anderen an ihr einfach vorbei thematisieren.
was markus für seinen lehrling braucht, ist ein 

HOW TO 
... connect a drive
... choise a switch
... prepare a step7-project
... parameterize a frequency inverter
...
...

mit kurzen erläuterungen und ein paar übungsfragen.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Vierlagig habe ich sofort verstanden :-D Macht nichts kann auch daran liegen das mir gerade sehr viel durch den Kopf fliegt... Ich denke das es sowas nicht gibt, da laut Ausbildungsrahmenplan nur erklärt wird "Was ist ein Frequenzumrichter und was bewirkt er?" Das kratzt dann halt nur die oberste Schicht des FU´s an und man kann praktisch nichts damit anfangen (bin selber erst seit 1 Jahr aus der Ausbildung und bin mit FU´s konfrontiert). Habe mich damals bemüht irgendwelche Lehrbücher zu finden die das Thematisieren doch ich bin nicht fündig geworden. Die Informationen die man dazu erlangt sind außerordentlich unfreundlich und zu schwierig für Einsteiger. Meine beste Erfahrung ist "learning by doing"  in diesem Bereich also einfach sich mal einen Motor nehmen und über einen FU laufen zu lassen und dann auf seine Erfahrungswerte weiter aufbauen.


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

@4l
ich muss hier im forum dingend einen "1000xDANKE" button einbauen...

@all
sagt jetz blos nicht ihr habt das von 4l verstanden und meine formulierung im ersten post nicht?


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Wer klar und präzise Fragen stellt auch, schließlich wurde die Frage anscheinend mehr als einmal falsch Interpretiert.
> 
> Aber die Hilfestellung durch solch abstufende Bemerkungen zu kommentiere finde ich geistig sehr zurückgeblieben, schließlich wollten die Leute nur helfen.


 
Auch dir möchte ich noch einmal erklären, dass man solche Aussagen von mir nicht immer für voll nehmen darf!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2009)

@Markus

Ich glaube es ist hier leider so das die meisten Posts sehr oberflächlich gelesen werden. (Gebe zu : passiert mir auch manchmal) Man liest nur E-Ausbildung und ab geht es... IHK, Du brauchst nen Ausbilderschein, LINKS zum Thema etc. etc.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Sorry aber deinen ersten post habe ich falsch verstanden und 4l sofort richtig *ROFL*

Back ² Topic: Mich würde soetwas auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Vierlagig habe ich sofort verstanden :-D Macht nichts kann auch daran liegen das mir gerade sehr viel durch den Kopf fliegt... Ich denke das es sowas nicht gibt, da laut Ausbildungsrahmenplan nur erklärt wird "Was ist ein Frequenzumrichter und was bewirkt er?" Das kratzt dann halt nur die oberste Schicht des FU´s an und man kann praktisch nichts damit anfangen (bin selber erst seit 1 Jahr aus der Ausbildung und bin mit FU´s konfrontiert). Habe mich damals bemüht irgendwelche Lehrbücher zu finden die das Thematisieren doch ich bin nicht fündig geworden. Die Informationen die man dazu erlangt sind außerordentlich unfreundlich und zu schwierig für Einsteiger ohne jegliche Vorkentniß. Also meine Erfahrung ist "learning by doing" ist die beste Lehrmethode in diesem Bereich also einfach sich selbst mal einfach einen Motor mal über einen FU laufen zu lassen und dann auf seine Erfahrungswerte weiter aufbauen.


 
genau das ist das problem, weswegen markus die initiative gestartet hat - es gibt keine praxistauglichen bücher ... (tipp von mir: es gibt ein kleines heft von SEW, das bei schulungen ausgeteilt wird ... für aufbau/inbetriebnahme/fehlersuche ... ich guck zu hause mal, wer da als verfasser drauf steht...) ...also doch selber machen und die dinge, die für das unternehmen wichtig sind mit arbeitsblättern und irgendwann mal mit einem kompletten, lehre begleitenden arbeitsheft "du bist lehrling bei uhltronix und hier steht drinnen, was du wissen mußt um als mein sklave einigermaßen streßfrei durchzukommen. gruß markus" ... aber das nimmt ne menge zeit in anspruch das zu erstellen ...


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Das lernen der S7 finde ich mit den TIA Unterlagen nahezu perfekt. 
Aber informationen um Drives etc. gehen gegen 0, mir kommt es fast so vor als wäre es ein vorreservierter Bereich für Ingenieure und Techniker


----------



## PhilippL (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo Markus,

also vielleicht hilft ja sowas ein bisschen...

http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/sb0401d.pdf
http://jumo.de/web/Jumo_de.nsf/(all...Document&area=algNav&5&Support_gedrueckt&nav= (aus einem anderen Threat von Kieler)

Ich hab @home ein Buch von Danfoss indem es sehr allgemein um Motoren und FU's geht... weiß nur leider nicht ob es das irgendwo zu beziehen gibt.
und jetzt steinigt mich... vielleicht wäre Grundlagenwissen auch aus http://www.wikipedia.de wenn du es vorher querlesen kannst auch nicht so schlecht... (Hierbei eventuell auch die Quellen beachten) und du wirst bestimmt fündig.

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

die ansätze mit TIA, google, wiki & co sind ja ansich richtig - aber soweit war ich schon.

aber, ich suche was fertiges!
googeln kann ich selber ganz gut, und die von euch vergetragenen quellen lassen sich auch damit finden, aber die fertigen arbeitsblätter wie ich sie suche scheint es nicht zu geben.

wenn es wirklich nichts gibt und von mehreren seiten interesse daran besteht könnte man sich ggf. zusammentun?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> die ansätze mit TIA, google, wiki & co sind ja ansich richtig - aber soweit war ich schon.
> 
> aber, ich suche was fertiges!
> googeln kann ich selber ganz gut, und die von euch vergetragenen quellen lassen sich auch damit finden, aber die fertigen arbeitsblätter wie ich sie suche scheint es nicht zu geben.
> ...


 
...das hört sich doch gut an, so eine Art "SPS-Forum Schaltungsbuch", bzw. Fachbuch...


----------



## The Big B. (20 Januar 2009)

Ich bins nochmal,
habe schon verstanden wonach du suchst, leider kann ich dir dabei auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Aber mein Arbeitskollege hat mal für unsere Azubis einen Ordner mit Programmierübungen, hauptsächlich für die Logo, zusammengestellt. Wenn Interesse besteht und er bereit wäre mir den in digitaler Form zu überlassen, könnte ich dir den zukommen lassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2009)

Könnte man in diesem Zuge nicht HIER weitermachen und die Doku bestandteil davon werden lassen ???

btw : was macht eigetlich der Offline-Reader ?


Grüsse


Axel


----------



## OHGN (20 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> .....
> @all
> sagt jetz blos nicht ihr habt das von 4l verstanden und meine formulierung im ersten post nicht?


Ich glaube ich habe Dich in Deinem ersten Post sehr wohl verstanden, aber ich konnte (und kann) Dir in dieser Frage leider nicht weiterhelfen.:-(


----------



## SBC-User (20 Januar 2009)

hallo markus, ich kann dir sehr gerne mal meine ausbildungsunterlagen einscannen und zukommen lassen, das beginnt bei gleichstrom und hört irgendwo in den sveren der kapazitiven induktivität auf für den anfang ist das denke ich ganz brauchbar, und wenn ich zur ruhe komme werde ich auch noch wie veritas schon versprochen noch so grundlagen zur steuerungstechnik und regeltechnik zusammenfassen und hier bereitstellen.

dene das das was du suchst da durchaus dabei ist. und vermutlich noch etwas von der verhassten theorie ;-)


----------



## Lebenslang (20 Januar 2009)

Aber Markus! Bitte entschuldige meine Kritik direkt am Ansatz deines Posts. Du als Mensch und Ausbilder solltest doch 
dem Azubi verbal die Stern/Dreieck Schaltung, Belegung eines M12 Steckers etc. erklären, kein Buch kann das so gut wie der Ausbilder.
Was der Stift einmal durch deine persönliche Erläuterung verstanden hat, das sollte sitzen. Mach doch einfach ca. 1h vor Arbeitsende 
eine Lernzielkontrolle in der Du abfragst was Du ihm über Tag beigebracht hast, dann wird er merken das er nicht zum Spaß bei dir eingestellt ist.
1983 wurde ich so ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, war das Ergebnis der Lernzielkontrolle schlechter als eine 3, musste ich mich beim Meister rechtfertigen
warum ich das was mir morgens erklärt wurde nicht bis nachmittags behalten konnte, dafür gab es dann keine Ausrede.
Es wird die Akzeptanz deiner Person durch den Azubi sein, die maßgeblich für seinen Erfolg sorgen wird und somit für ein gutes Ansehen deines 
Betriebes vor der Kammer. 
Christiani und die sogenannten PAL Aufgaben sind schon ganz gut für die Innerbetriebliche Ausbildung geignet aber korrigier und bewerte nicht einfach 
sondern zeige Lösungswege auf.
Die Innerbetriebliche Ausbildung ist das A und O für den Azubi. Verlass dich bitte nicht auf die Berufsschule, eine Tafel in einem kleinen
Raum auf der Du die Zusammenhänge erklären kannst, wirkt da oft Wunder. 
Wenn der Azubi stolz und gestärkt durch die Innerbetriebliche Ausbildung in die Berufsschule geht und dort die Mitschüler durch das von dir 
(bestimmt nicht unerhebliche Wissen) an die Wand spielt, das stärkt ihn für den weiteren Werdegang.
Du und deine Fähigkeit dem Azubi wirklich ein Meister zu sein sind viel entscheidender als die tollsten Unterlagen.
Ehrlich gesagt: Was Du suchst steht doch in jedem EUROPA Tabellenbuch oder VOGEL Fachverlag Buch oder KLÖMÖ Taschenbuch.
Na ja, Vielleicht ein bisschen off topic, aber so habe ich es erfahren.
Gruss


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Könnte man in diesem Zuge nicht HIER weitermachen und die Doku bestandteil davon werden lassen ???
> 
> btw : was macht eigetlich der Offline-Reader ?
> 
> ...


 
offline reader ist ein aderes vermutlich totes thema
an das lexikon habe ich auch gleich am anfang gedacht.
bin morgen oder übermorgen im büro, dann kann ich mich der sache mal wieder annehmen


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2009)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Aber Markus! Bitte entschuldige meine Kritik direkt am Ansatz deines Posts. Du als Mensch und Ausbilder solltest doch
> dem Azubi verbal die Stern/Dreieck Schaltung, Belegung eines M12 Steckers etc. erklären, kein Buch kann das so gut wie der Ausbilder.
> Was der Stift einmal durch deine persönliche Erläuterung verstanden hat, das sollte sitzen. Mach doch einfach ca. 1h vor Arbeitsende
> eine Lernzielkontrolle in der Du abfragst was Du ihm über Tag beigebracht hast, dann wird er merken das er nicht zum Spaß bei dir eingestellt ist.
> ...


 

schöne worte
ware worte

aber ich glaube du hast es noch nicht ganz verstanden.
gerade diese howtos sollen das von dir beschriebene unterstüzen und begleiten.

das so etwas auch andere in dem topic vermissen und für sinnvoll halten freut mich!

und noch ein ALLERLETZES MAL:
das was ich suche indet man weder in irgendwelchen büchern, noch bei wikipedia - zumindest nicht in der forum wie ich es will.

ich halte auch nix von wild zusammenkopierten blättern ala schule - das sieht scheisse aus...

das material sollte eine einheitliche struktur und möglichst ein durchgängiges design haben...

aber ich sehe schon da muss ich selber ran...

@sbc
ja würde mich auf jeden fall mal interessieren


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Könnte man in diesem Zuge nicht HIER weitermachen und die Doku bestandteil davon werden lassen ???



ans lexikon hatte ich auch sofort gedacht - noch so ein projekt (das mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit schon am start verreckt) will er anfangen 

ich war ja von anfang an gegen das lexikon


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es hier weiterhilft, aber ich versuche es mal. 
Ich bin zwar "nur" Mechatroniker, aber der E-Technik-Teil der Berufschule war fast der selbe wie bei den Automatisten... Da ich demnächst sowieso alles noch mal durchforsten will (muss), werde ich den ganzen Kram noch mal in die Hand nehmen. Also auch Motoren (Stern/Dreieck), Gleich- und Wechselstrom /-spannung, ... . Ich habe alles aufbewahrt (man weiss ja nie, wofür man es brauchen kann). Wenn Du also Interesse an Schul-, bzw. Ausbildungssachen hast (auch Referate und so'n Zeugs), dann gib Bescheid. Da ist bestimmt einiges brauchbares bei (auch zum Vorarbeiten für die Schule)...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## PhilippL (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo Markus,

ich hab irgendwann mal folgendes Dokument bzgl. Motoren, FUs, Drehstrom allgemein aus dem Internet gezogen. Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Suche ja weiter.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Markus (22 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ans lexikon hatte ich auch sofort gedacht - noch so ein projekt (das mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit schon am start verreckt) will er anfangen
> 
> ich war ja von anfang an gegen das lexikon


 

ist angekommen - danke!


----------



## ralfi (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo, hier mal Ausbildungsunterlagen für Grundschaltungen mit Transistoren.

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

ralfi schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal Ausbildungsunterlagen für Grundschaltungen mit Transistoren.
> 
> Gruß


 
jopp, das mach ich auch täglich - mindestens drei transistorschaltungen ansonsten kann ich nachts nicht schlafen


----------



## ralfi (22 Januar 2009)

nur drei?? dann stimmt was nicht mit dir.... ich löte die im schlaf, wach morgens auf und hab schon wieder nen verstärker gebaut... lol


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

ralfi schrieb:


> nur drei?? dann stimmt was nicht mit dir.... ich löte die im schlaf, wach morgens auf und hab schon wieder nen verstärker gebaut... lol


 
Hast dann auch bestimmt schon mal deine Bettwäsche angezündet! *ROFL*


----------



## ralfi (22 Januar 2009)

Solange ich den Lötkolben nicht mit dem Batteriegetriebenen Spielzeugen der Frau im Bett verwechsel gehts doch noch...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen wenn SIE es verwechseln würde wärs schlimmer!


----------

